

Chinese Developer Attending WWDC Mugged Because of iPad; SJ replies - d_r
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/14/ipad-dev-mugged-at-wwdc-gets-hooked-up-by-apple/

======
d_r
As someone who lives in the Bay Area, am I the only one embarrassed for San
Francisco after reading this article? The comments to the post say "watch your
surroundings" which is wise in any city, but really, should it be this bad?

Major props to Apple for doing the right thing and helping this guy out.

